# Happy 24th, Fellers!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Who's all celebrating?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be having some Bourbon a little later. No pie, just a slab of Angus Beef, fresh beans from the garden and corn on the cobb.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I'll be having some Bourbon a little later. No pie, just a slab of Angus Beef, fresh beans from the garden and corn on the cobb.


Sounds like a good time, Taxi!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Since I moved out of Utah it is hard to remember about Mormon Easter as we used to call it in Carbon County. 

I do remember a number of years ago riding my 4 wheeler up to 10,000' and finding a D9 cat cutting through a 20' tall snow drift to open up the road.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm having the beer, but brownies instead of pie 🥧


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I worked an 18hr day but am having a beer now. No pie though.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Spent the weekend at the ranch, sloppy joes and mango pepsi for lunch on the 24th.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Spent the weekend at the ranch, sloppy joes and mango pepsi for lunch on the 24th.


Mango Pepsi? Sounds like I have something new to try.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I really liked the orange coke so when I saw these at lin's I thought I would try it. It is now my new addiction.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Mango Pepsi? Sounds like I have something new to try.


Add some Booze to that and it could be wonderful.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Critter said:


> Since I moved out of Utah it is hard to remember about Mormon Easter as we used to call it in Carbon County.


The "Mormon Easter" is actually just Easter. 😂

Wouldn't the 24th be more like the "Mormon 4th of July"?

Anyways, hope everyone had a great holiday weekend, whether you celebrated "Pioneer Day" or "Pie-n-Beer Day".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gander311 said:


> The "Mormon Easter" is actually just Easter. 😂
> 
> Wouldn't the 24th be more like the "Mormon 4th of July"?
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone had a great holiday weekend, whether you celebrated "Pioneer Day" or "Pie-n-Beer Day".


You would of needed to of lived in Carbon County 40 years ago to understand it.


----------

